# what all is needed to start...buy a kit?



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

heck no. those kits are not all needed. search here we had a big post on this a few months back. lots of great input


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

You may find these threads useful ... How to Start Beekeeping


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

The thing that most new beekeepers need to get is knowledge before they start. You have a great advantage over me when I first had bees in the 70s. If I had the resources then that I have now I might have not quit in 75. So use this time to get the knowledge you will need before you start and good luck .


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

For my $.02 worth. Recommend finding the local club and getting a mentor or even PM a couple of the Beesource contributors and see if they will work with you offline. I recommend offline because online we have a number of very knowledgeable folks but we frequently (an understatement) have different ideas/approaches that can be rather confusing/inundating for someone just starting out. The thought being, learn one successful beek's process/procedures, use him/her as a sounding board and grow from there. That includes continuing to cast questions on the forum and sorting through all the feedback


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you haven't read a basic bee book yet, I'd recommend that be your next step. Local libraries all have one or two basic books and I find those authors are very good at giving you the whole picture, plus you can backup and reread something that didn't quite make sense.

Local bee club is another good resource, although most of them take a break during December.


----------



## Bombus_perplexus (Nov 17, 2015)

Also would be good to decide which style of hive you want to use; Langstroth, Top Bar, Langstroth long, etc. For the bees I kept on my small farm for pollination, I played around with both the Top Bar and Langstroth long. Its all personal preference and choosing which type of hive you want to start with will also help with which books to start reading. While the basics of beekeeping are the same, the approach you take varies depending on if you are using Top Bars compared to standard Langstroth.


----------



## SAS (Sep 4, 2015)

Bare Minimum for first hive	Approx. Price 
1	3# Package of Bees w/mated Queen	~$95.00	
1	Basic 10-frame Starter kit ~$205.00	
1	Beekeeper's Handbook 4th edition ~$27.00	
1	Beekeepers Suit (veil comes with kit) ~$93.00	

Total ~$420.00


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Bombus_perplexus said:


> Also would be good to decide which style of hive you want to use; Langstroth, Top Bar, Langstroth long, etc. For the bees I kept on my small farm for pollination, I played around with both the Top Bar and Langstroth long. Its all personal preference and choosing which type of hive you want to start with will also help with which books to start reading. While the basics of beekeeping are the same, the approach you take varies depending on if you are using Top Bars compared to standard Langstroth.


Glad you put this point in there Bombus. I was hesitant since I figured I was one of those that might be confusing newbees.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Have you decided what style of beekeeping you will pursue? What is your driving motive? How many colonies do you wish to have. Will the hives be located close to your house or must you drive to them. How handy are you at wood working. Many things can be made quick and dirty much cheaper than some kit items that are oriented to "showcase" your bees. 

One colony is harder to maintain independently than several. That will depend on whether you have support from a club or mentor than could provide backups.

More of that kind of information would likely get you better advice.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Dan the bee guy said:


> The thing that most new beekeepers need to get is knowledge before they start.


This is some of the most sagacitic advice i have ever heard!


----------



## gone2seed (Sep 18, 2011)

Other than the bees you will need:
Basic bee book
Veil
smoker
hive tool
8 or 10 frame deep box
6 5/8 th medium super to fit deep
bottom board
inner cover
top
frames for deep and medium boxes
wax foundation for frames
6d nails for boxes
1 inch brad nails for frames
also nice but not absolutely necessary to start
paint
extra medium boxes and frames for possible honey storage if you get lucky
*********************
you will not need a queen excluder nor extracting equipment the first year.
you will not need a bee suit.Jeans and a white sweatshirt will work


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

lemmje said:


> This is some of the most sagacitic advice i have ever heard!


Wait what where's my dictionary :lookout:


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Dan the bee guy said:


> Wait what where's my dictionary :lookout:


Don't bother, it's not in there, I already looked.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

Sagacious:
Wise. Intelligent. Showing keen mental discernment.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Arnie said:


> Sagacious:
> Wise. Intelligent. Showing keen mental discernment.


Spelling was never my forte, but that is the word!


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Arnie said:


> Sagacious:
> Wise. Intelligent. Showing keen mental discernment.


Ahh yea but can I keep bees alive, time will tell.


----------



## sjj (Jan 2, 2007)

luked said:


> I am wanting to get into beekeeping ... I am trying to find a club local to join ...



Bees open different/diverse doors for human interaction. 

Regards.


----------



## Bee Arthur (Mar 21, 2015)

The good news is you've got a bunch of beekeeping clubs nearby. There are clubs in Rolla, St. James, Sullivan, and of course several in St Louis. You'd be best served to pick one or two of these clubs and start attending their monthly meetings, and also go to one of their beginner beekeeping courses offered this winter.

http://mostatebeekeepers.org/local-associations/


----------

